# I need an on-line store that is reasonable on metal stock and tools in general



## BJones1959 (Aug 8, 2009)

I need to gather some more end mills and cutters and also some stock in general.

Does anyone have a on-line store that they like that is reasonable on metal stock and tools in general? It does not need to be the same store!

Since I am setting-up my home workshop after moving  I need to restock some tools like end mills and cutters and center drills. I also need to stock-up on flat and round stock in small qualities since I live in an apartment!

Thanks for your help! :bow:

Brian 8)


----------



## hitandmissman (Aug 9, 2009)

I use www.speedymetals.com for metal, there are others. Little machine shop, enco, CDCO and a whole list of others for mills. So should get a good long list of suppliers from this forum.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 9, 2009)

www.use-enco.com  has tools at reasonable prices frequent free shipping deals and monthly sales.
Tin


----------



## kvom (Aug 9, 2009)

I've used Enco with the free shipping deals quite a bit the past year. For metal like drill rod and small diameter brass it works well. For larger diameters you have to buy either 3 or 6 feet, so that may not be economical, depending on your needs.

I recently bought some small diameter Atrax (USA) carbide endmills. and they seem to have excellent quality. The only disappointments I've had with Enco has been their import threading dies.


----------



## steamer (Aug 9, 2009)

www.metalexpress.com

They're alright but I haven't compared prices yet.

Dave


----------



## Kermit (Aug 9, 2009)

I've done a bunch of price comparison on brass alloys and copper. For the miniscule differences (savings of less than $5 or 10 in $100), I've opted for the quick service of Mcmaster. 90% of the time I get what I ordered the very next day and always at the 3day ground rates. 

Wishing I owned some of their stock after reading that,
Kermit


----------



## websterz (Aug 11, 2009)

kvom  said:
			
		

> I've used Enco with the free shipping deals quite a bit the past year. For metal like drill rod and small diameter brass it works well. For larger diameters you have to buy either 3 or 6 feet, so that may not be economical, depending on your needs.
> 
> I recently bought some small diameter Atrax (USA) carbide endmills. and they seem to have excellent quality. The only disappointments I've had with Enco has been their import threading dies.



+1 on the Atrax carbide. Top notch tooling!


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 11, 2009)

Atrax makes good end mills. Atrax is owned by MSC as is Enco, so the only place you can get it is from MSC or ENCO.

There is no good source for all materials. You have to shop around some to get everything you want. McMaster has a lot of things and provides good service, but on metals you may have to buy more than you want because of stock lengths, and shipping charges may hurt with oversize surcharges on 6 foot lengths. 

Enco prices are a little higher, but if you use the free shipping promo code they are quite often cheaper. If you have not done so, sign up for their promo code mailings on the website. If you need a promo code, ask on HMEM and some one will give you one. There are often several different promotions going on at once.

Since you are in KS, Speedy metals to the north (WI) and Metal Express to the south will probably be the least expensive as far as shipping, short of ENCO. Remember, the shipping a cutting charges can easily double the cost of you metal supplies. One other thing to watch out for is places that have multiple warehouses. They often do not stock all item at each warehouse, so you can get hit with shipping charges from different locations. 

Gail in NM,USA
Who was born in a farm house in north central KS


----------



## ChooChooMike (Aug 11, 2009)

Ditto on 

www.speedymetals.com

They're a bit cheaper on small pieces and specific lengths then 

www.onlinemetals.com

Compare desired metal/lengths/cut costs and go with the cheaper one. I've used both.


----------

